# Batch: Pfadstück aus %Pfad%.txt erstellen



## chrysler (16. August 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte ein Pfadstück eines Pfades erstellen, weiß leider nicht wie.
Mein Pfad ist:

"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Ordner 1\ Ordner 2\ Ordner 3\Ordner 4\%T%"
%T%= Textdokument.txt

Ich kann den Pfad als ganzen erstellen, nur dann wird ein Ordner %T% angelegt, was ich nicht möchte. Wie kann ich nur das Stück bis zum 4. Ordner erstellen lassen?


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2007)

Hi.

So richtig verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Warum hast du denn %T% schon an deinen Pfad drangebastelt?

Du kannst allerdings auch den Dateinamen wieder entfernen:
	
	
	



```
for /f "usebackq" %i in ('c:\sdkf\skdfk\%T%') do @echo %~dpi
```
Gruß


----------



## chrysler (18. August 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> So richtig verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Warum hast du denn %T% schon an deinen Pfad drangebastelt?
> 
> ...



Leider weiß ich nicht, was das %~dpi bedeuten soll. Warum nutzt du außerdem noch "usebackq"?

Ich möchte den Pfad vom ersten Token, 1. Zeichen bis zum 4. Token, letztes Zeichen "herausschneiden".
Bsp.: Pfad: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\%T%
soll werden:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\

Ich vermute, es könnte irgendwas mit %SpeicherPfad:~1,4% sein.


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2007)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Leider weiß ich nicht, was das %~dpi bedeuten soll.


Siehe "help for". 





chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Warum nutzt du außerdem noch "usebackq"?


Damit ich einfache Anführungsstriche nehmen kann.


chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte den Pfad vom ersten Token, 1. Zeichen bis zum 4. Token, letztes Zeichen "herausschneiden".
> Bsp.: Pfad: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\%T%
> soll werden:
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\
> ...




```
set "pfad=C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\%T%"

for /f "tokens=* usebackq" %i in ('%pfad%') do @echo %~dpi
```
Gruß


----------

